

AWS CloudFront: can you choose to serve content (or not) to specific countries? - alexcasalboni
https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-services/cloudfront-geo-restriction/

======
SQL2219
Does that mean I can stop all those brute force login attempts coming out of
China?

~~~
alexcasalboni
Not really, unless you store the whole site on S3/CloudFront.

Although not being able to access your JS resources might be enough to hide
your submit URL.

